# Oldham Tunnels - Werneth to Mumps stations - Jan 2010



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 5, 2010)

Visited with Bungle.

Fairly recently (October 2009) the line known as the Oldham Loop closed to rail traffic, transport chiefs have had the line earmarked for conversion to 'light rail' traffic since 1984, to those familiar with Manchester, that translates as Metrolink. A tram system. After a referendum on congestion charging that was ultimately intended to fund or release government funding for the Metrolink extension resulted in a resounding no the plans ground to a halt.

However, the Metrolink's 'Big Bang', that was to see it extend from the city centre as far as Rochdale and Ashton-under-Lyne was quickly rejigged into a 'little bang' and will see the tram lines run as far as Oldham and Droylsden. For now. Eventually the funding will be in place to complete the plans and extension in full.

My interest in visiting were the two tunnels between the two stations mentioned in the title, Werneth tunnel measures 471yards and Central is 449yards long. the 2 are separated by a short cutting.

Part of the Metrolink plans require the trackbed to be lowered by around four feet to accommodate the power gantries. So for the minute most of the track is still in place although much of the rail infrastructure such as signal posts, cabling ducts etc..has already been removed. The signal box whilst still there in spirit has been stripped, the bottom part of the lever frame was still extant, although it was an electric box.

Pics. 




















































M


----------



## phill.d (Feb 6, 2010)

Your quick off the mark getting this one under your belt Mendo, well done indeed 
I like that one lol


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 7, 2010)

That's not only nice, but those colours are amazing!  Fabulous pics, Mendo. Interesting info, too.


----------



## wolfism (Feb 7, 2010)

Liking the trackbed point-of-view, and you've made a virtue of the sodium lighting which is a real knack in itself.


----------



## sqwasher (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice piccies both inside & out TNM!


----------



## peanuts (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work boys especialy the bottom of the lever frame was there much of the ocs switch panel above it ?


----------



## Coal Cutter (Feb 8, 2010)

Your photos rock. Excellent angles. I am curious about the second last picture, what is it?


----------



## TK421 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one, I travelled up the line for the first time on the last day before trains ceased and took a load of photos of Oldham station. Your photos have come out really well, and this is a rare opportunity to walk a tunnel with railway lines still in it with a reduced likelihood of getting run over! I undertstand the East Lancs railway have loaned some 37's diesel locos for engineering work - nice!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the comments folks.

The penultimate picture shows the bottom part of the lever frame, in a traditional non-electric box this would have had cabling attached to move the signal posts by pulling levers in the top part, there is nothing of interest above the frame, an old desk, some chairs and crusty magazines are all that have been left.

Peanuts has posted an in use signal box on here previously that explains how it all works - http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10679&highlight=signal+box

M


----------

